
Show HN: An IRC channel to help people find jobs - jessehorne
I had an idea a couple days ago and I went with it. Basically, the idea was to create an IRC channel to help people find jobs; computer related jobs, in particular. There would be a bot to display job listings. So I started working on a first take on the bot.<p>I decided to use Python because I love the language and I wanted to get more experience with a its libraries. TwitterBot (or JobFeeder on ##jobfeed) as I call it, uses Twisted (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pypi.python.org&#x2F;pypi&#x2F;Twisted) and Twitter (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pypi.python.org&#x2F;pypi&#x2F;twitter)for now. Basically, it gets the home timeline of the Twitter account I made for it, checks for updates, and sends them to the channel.<p>There is still plenty of work to be done before the bot itself is complete (though an open source project is never really done). I need to comment the code better or OldCoder (a good friend of mine) is going to point that out. Another friend of mine says that I should allow users to &quot;register&quot; for certain types of jobs and this is a good idea. If you have other ideas on how to improve the bot, please open an issue on GitHub or email me at: j.horne2796@gmail.com<p>If you want to have your own bot join the channel, PM JesseH on Freenode and ask me. If you have a Twitter account that posts jobs and want them to be sent to the channel, just &#x2F;join ##jobfeed and tell me about it. I am pretty open minded to ideas.<p>I hope that this community continues to grow and that it might help people one day.<p>##jobfeed on Freenode<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;jessehorne&#x2F;twitterbot
======
rhgraysonii
This looks great! As a guy on the hunt for a job myself, more resources is
always better. But you should put a link to the Github up so we can
contribute! :)

~~~
OldCoder
Jesse's TwitterBot project is presently located at:

[https://github.com/jessehorne/twitterbot](https://github.com/jessehorne/twitterbot)

